# Textdatei als String einlesen



## boozzz (18. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ja ich weiß, diese Frage taucht öfters auf. Aber irgendwie scheinen all diese Lösungen, die ich dazu im Netz gefunden habe, bei mir nicht zu funktionieren. Ich hätte als Java-Anfänger folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mit dem folgenden Programm die Textdatei datei.txt einlesen und als String "meinString" ausgeben. Die Textdatei datei.txt befindet sich im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die Klasse und sie enthält nur eine Zeile.


```
import java.io.*;

public class Hauptklasse {
	public static void main() {
	    String meinString;
	    try {
		BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader (
                     new FileReader ("datei.txt") );
		try {
		    while( (meinString = in.readLine()) != null ) {
			System.out.println(meinString);
		    }
		    in.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
		    System.out.println("Read error " + e);
		}
	     } 
	     catch (IOException e) {
	     System.out.println("Open error " + e);
	     }
	}
}
```

Das compilieren (unter Linux) mit der Konsole "javac Hauptklasse.java" scheint zu funktionieren. Wenn ich es dann aber ausführen will, mit dem Befehl "java Hauptklasse", dann erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: 


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main


Aber ich habe doch eine main() Methode drin!?!

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand bei meinen Anfängerschwierigkeiten helfen kann.

Viele Grüße,
boozzz


----------



## Eminent (18. Dez 2008)

schau dir mal deine main-Methode an und vergleiche sie mit einer aus einem Beispiel das funktioniert.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Dez 2008)

> public static void main() { 

muss

public static void main(String[] args) {

heissen


----------



## boozzz (18. Dez 2008)

oh man, danke!


----------

